# Laney AOR 30? And gut shot.



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Im thinking about trading my Ampeg Reverbojet for one of these. Ive tried for a year to get along with the Reverbojet but its way too bright for my telecaster and even with an eq pedal and speaker change i can't dial enough high out without dialing in too much mud or dullness. 
I know the ampeg has the Vintage vibe going for it but i really miss having a more full featured amp (I especially miss having treble middle and bass knobs) and honestly im more of a rocker at heart so while its cool to have a vintage voiced amp its not really that "me". Im just wondering if i can get a decent rock tone out of it? I guess since its based on a JCM 800 I should be able to.


I found a gut shot of the AOR 100 and it seems to be really well made as well, no board mounted tubes/pots/jacks or anything else people complain about in more modern amps. circuit board doesnt look like it belongs in a space station either. Actually the more I write here the more i think i might just do this.

Good trade?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

can you try out said amp?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I used to have a Laney AOR 100 Pro tube lead (8 knob version, series 1) - it was terrifying for heavy sounds and pretty good for clean too. The AOR 30 is similar, but has 6v6 tubes instead of el34. Different sounding power amps for sure.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Budda said:


> can you try out said amp?


I can try it out....but id have to try it out at the sellers house while im there to get it. Id hate to back out at the last second on him if I didnt like it.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I used to have a Laney AOR 100 Pro tube lead (8 knob version, series 1) - it was terrifying for heavy sounds and pretty good for clean too. The AOR 30 is similar, but has 6v6 tubes instead of el34. Different sounding power amps for sure.


Thanks for the description....how were the mid-gain tones, thats what im mainly after. Its cool that it can get heavy cause id use that too but for the most part im just looking for a good brit sounding "rock" amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Destropiate said:


> I can try it out....but id have to try it out at the sellers house while im there to get it. Id hate to back out at the last second on him if I didnt like it.


Well if you don't like it, you don't like it. I think the seller would be understanding, if he's a guitar player. I'd go test it out - bring your amp as chances are you Will like it, by the sounds of things.

Apparently the AOR 100 is kind of JCM 800 esque, and they're not a bank-breaker so I've thrown around the idea haha


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Destropiate said:


> Thanks for the description....how were the mid-gain tones, thats what im mainly after. Its cool that it can get heavy cause id use that too but for the most part im just looking for a good brit sounding "rock" amp.


In a word, great. My fav. was the 7 and 7 tone. Gain and master both on 7, eq to taste. That was definitly heavier than mid gain tho. It was a great amp for heavy blues - like zeplin.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I have an AOR50...

A great amp with a variety of tones from JCM to great very high cascading preamp gain. 
Will respond well to speaker swaps, I liked it with GT-75 and Greenbacks...


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd suggest to try to sell the amp. If it's in decent shape, it'll be worth something. I have seen A0R30's selling for under $400 on the used market - I'm guessing the Ampeg is worth more than that. Cash will get you more options.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I have a vintage Garnet stencil amp that was too trebly and hissy. I cut the treble cap and it sounds alot better now with my strat. I wouldnt give up the the vintage amp they can be modified.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

Not sure why I'd throw in on this, as I was also an AOR50 user too, not an AOR30... actually, mine was an earlier Pro Tube 50 (pre-AOR). however, it really was a great amp. I ditched it for strange reasons... I liked the dirt too much, but found myself always using the low input for clean (switching with pedals is easier for me I guess). Suffice to say, if i could have afforded to keep it at the time, I would have.
Still, I'd say they have a solid Brit flavour to them. if I remember, the AOR circuit is a pull-boost so it would be easily defeated, and without that it's a great rock amp. I guess I'm seconding the previous statement of "try it... " as well as the value. I bought/sold my Pro Tube 50 for under $400. However, at the end of the day, it's the sound that matters and value is, and will always be, a matter of opinion.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I dig the AOR series... As the owner of the one you had considered trading for:wave: I can relate to a few of your issues. The AOR's, from the perspective of someone who's been through a few modern British tube amps, are pretty darn good. This one can do a really great low-volume practice amp, but if you crank the master, it's really, really loud. Loud enough to gig with, for sure. It's a little limited in that it's only got one channel, but you can get some great versatility in dialing in a gain sound and then cleaning it up by backing off the volume knob--as well, the AOR mode acts like an onboard distortion channel. The effects loop works great, and the reverb is pretty good.

The only real downside to the amp is the '80s cosmetics, particularly the grill. But if you can get past that, the AOR series are great, undervalued amps, perfect for small venues or mic'ed sets.


----------

